# Cold Feet In Breathable Waders!!



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Try this if you wear stocking foot waders. Go to hobby store and buy eighth inch to quarter inch flat cork. Pull insoles out of your favorite pair of shoes, trace and cut out. These will go between your ragwool socks on the inside of waders. Do the same with your wading boots and put them in on top of insoles of wading boots. Cork is a natural insulator and will trap heat from your feet. this will work with neoprene, just not as well due to the rubber boots conducting cold to the entire foot and shins. Good luck. BRRRRRRRRRR!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

As previously stated, the single most important thing to having warm feet in breathable waders, in winter, is having boots that allow your feet to move around inside. Period. If your boots constrict your feet, your feet will be cold. Looser boots will allow your feet to move around, which allows better blood flow, and keeps your feet warmer. 1 pair of light synthetic socks for your first layer, then another pair of heavy wool-blend socks will do the trick - with loose boots. 

If you buy the right size boots, you won't need to spend any time, money, or trouble trying to get chemical warmers inside your boots to keep your feet warm. 

I grew up snow skiing, and fishing year-round. Loose boots are the key to warm feet in both sports. If you have loose boots, and your feet get cold, just walk around a bit.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> I grew up snow skiing, and fishing year-round. Loose boots are the key to warm feet in both sports.


Loose ski boots were trouble, IMHO.:lol::lol:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

REG said:


> Loose ski boots were trouble, IMHO.:lol::lol:


Sure, if you are running gates. Or, if you have the old boots where you laced up the inside, then laced up the back, then laced up the outside. :yikes: Yeah, I am that old. :lol:
When I raced, we tightened our boots as much as humanly possible, so whatever we did with our feet transferred to the boots and skis. And _*immediately*_ upon finishing a race, we unbuckled our boots to allow the blood to flow back into the feet. For recreational skiing, having a little slop inside your boots is a good thing. Not a lot, but a little. With waders, you want a little more slop inside than you do for skiing. 

I remember when I got my first pair of Cubco bindings, and thought how great it was that my entire boot was fastened to the skiis. It has been awhile.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Yep, you know it! Though, I usually only kept one pair of boots, so your feet did get used to the boots somewhat after a while.

I didn't start skiing until my sophomore year in HS, but there were still lace boot rentals around then. The pair you describe almost sounds like something Raichle boots would conjure up. Kind of sounds almost like precursors to Raichle Red Hots.

Cubco bindings, what a blast from the past! :lol: Here's a look back at them:
http://www.vintageskiworld.com/Vintage-Ski-Museum-s/45.htm

You didn't happen to race for Detroit Council, did you? We raced Detroit council a few times, one I remember was at Caberfae. There were some good racers, especially from the GM Club if I remember correctly.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Breck, you remember Jet Stix?:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Sure I remember Jet Stix, as well as the "Skurfer" - predecessor of snowboards. Raichle one-upped Jet Stix by making boots that went almost up to your knees. I was a Ski Patrol for a bit, and got pro-form on equipment. Loved my Raichle boots, and K2 skis. They are all obsolete anymore. I raced CUSSA for a short time when I was young. I wasn't bad, but I wasn't the best. I was a lot better at NASTAR. :lol:

I am not from the Detroit area originally, and was never part of any ski clubs, other than the NSPS. 

Back to the original post. Loose feet are warm feet. Tight feet are cold feet. Learn it. Know it. Live it.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> I was a lot better at NASTAR. :lol:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

My feet used to FREEZE within a half an hour in the first pair of wading boots I owned - because they were half a size too small.

Buy a pair of boots one size larger than your foot size.

Get a pair of sock liners and a pair of the extreme socks from Simms.

I haven't had an issue since doing just that. 

http://www.simmsfishing.com/site/xdpy/sg/SOCKS


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

I guess you have to take into consideration how much you sweat also. I have tried lots of things but for pure warmth nothing beats neoprene in my experience. The other side of the argument is absolutely correct though about neoprene not breathing/causing perspiration etc. I recently bought a new pair of 5mm thick neo socks and I love them. I wear them out on the pier on really cold days also since I dont walk around a lot. I had a small leak in my breathables and wore my neo socks on the inside of my waders that time and they saved my feet from getting soaked. I guess I have mutliple reason for using neo socks I would not give them up for anything. They may not be for everyone though..


----------

